# Leave your ego at the door!



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 1, 2014)

This has probably been discussed before but after training today i have to let this out and see if it annoys you guys as much as me! 
Im a very sociable guy and love giving advice and pointers to anyone that listens but today i was training hammys and calves did my normal warmup of 10 mins light cross trainer with a few static stretches then moved onto doing deadlifts. 
Now I'm 5'8 178lbs and around 11% bf and cutting at the moment, also not on any cycle, i warmup with  132lbs for 15 reps, do this twice then move up the weight till I'm doing 308lbs for 8-10 reps. 
I have a guy in front of me also doing deadlifts who looks to be about 6'2 and i'd say weighs easy 230lbs, now I can see he's starting to get ****ed off with the weight I'm pulling compared to him so he slaps on 330lbs and does the most horrific deadlift i have ever seen his back had more of a round in it than beyonces ass! 
Also he does this for one rep, so i say to him "are you training for powerlifting?"and he responds "nah just warming up" to which i say genuinely trying to help "you may want to work on your form man your back had quite the round in it deadlifts can **** your back pretty bad with incorrect form" and he just looks at me like I'm an arsehole and says yeah whatever and puts his headphones back in. 
I was so ****ed off i hope the muppet slips a disc and thinks back to himself maybe that guy knew what he was talking about i should of listened. 
Sorry guys had to let that out was so pissed off haha at least it pit me in the zone after that and had a great workout!
Im not saying i know everything but I've been pretty fortunate to have an extremely good pt who is a  ex national bodybuilder and now a judge for bb shows to educate me i spent a long time perfecting my form on everything so i like to help where i can, ill just keep my mouth shut from now on and let people do damage to their bodies. 

Peace!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 1, 2014)

I hear ya and its cool u want to help...I for one hate talking to people in the gym or having anyone talk to me...I got this one douche thats in my gym always trying to put up way to much weight...Im waiting for his arms to snap off or something happening to him..dumb fuks better just leave them alone


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 1, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> I hear ya and its cool u want to help...I for one hate talking to people in the gym or having anyone talk to me...I got this one douche thats in my gym always trying to put up way to much weight...Im waiting for his arms to snap off or something happening to him..dumb fuks better just leave them alone



Im the same man i hate taking my headphones out to talk to someone i get so zoned out when im training but when i see that someone is really going to do some damage i feel i need to say something i guess it's just in my nature!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 1, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> I hear ya and its cool u want to help...I for one hate talking to people in the gym or having anyone talk to me...I got this one douche thats in my gym always trying to put up way to much weight...Im waiting for his arms to snap off or something happening to him..dumb fuks better just leave them alone



I am precisely the same way. Hood up, headphones on. Don't ask me about my weekend, don't ask me if I want a spot. Stay out of my way and let me take care of business. If someone approaches me and asks for help, I'm happy to assist but otherwise just let me do work. It helps that I'm apparently a bit scary looking with the hood up and unshaven . I don't get as many unsolicited high-fives from the paid trainers who seem to flock to the oldsters working the nautilus circuit and that works well for me.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 1, 2014)

I say mind your own business. I'm pretty sure no one cares that you can pull 300lbs.


----------



## JOMO (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm like a mute in my gym. No one there deserves the time of day from me.


----------



## amore169 (Mar 1, 2014)

I on the same boat also, don't approach  a complete stranger and start giving him advice on proper technique, if they ask u for advice then I would tell him. You don't know what kind of mentality that guy has.


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah I like to help but only those who look like they want it. On the flip side I seen a dude pullin like 315and looked as if his back woukd snap in two, I told my girl to ckeck it out at which point she cringed. Now this guy does thie like 3 times yelling and screaming like he is fookin the hulk. I hate peeps who "think" they are strong cuz they do a cycle and then dissapear from the gym till their next cycle. Anyway i say to my girl man he is gonna blow his shit out... not even 5 mins later I jacked my lower back just warming up. Lol karma. P.s I have a decent deadlift form have hit 545 at 200 and blew my back with 225.


----------



## graniteman (Mar 1, 2014)

I wouldn't say anything either. I f I tried to help every guy with bad form in my gym I wouldnt have any time for my workout. Lol, there's a guy that deadlifts with rounded\hunched back turns out he had a deformity and that's just how he looks.  I just watch the show and dont say anything.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 1, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> I say mind your own business. I'm pretty sure no one cares that you can pull 300lbs.


That is just the thing bro, these douchebags pile on the plates in hope of gaining some attention of other folks in the gym, and put form and safety aside to end up looking like an ass! It happens with mind blowing consistency. Folks who use the gym for what it's for don't give a fuk about these clowns, but yet in these guy's mind they are the center of attention, and the ooo's and ah's of the real fitness minded folks.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 1, 2014)

Advice only given when asked for.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 1, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> I say mind your own business. I'm pretty sure no one cares that you can pull 300lbs.



I couldn't care less what people think of me i'm in the gym perfecting my physique for me not anyone else, also 300 is bugger all man I'm on a caloric deficit at the moment getting in 80-100g of carbs a day so not pushing out much I'm just saying this guy was looked like he was bulking for life and needed to learn proper technique before trying to look like he can out lift anyone in he gym, don't worry i rarely say anything just usually laugh to myself and carry on and won't be saying anything again.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 1, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> I am precisely the same way. Hood up, headphones on. Don't ask me about my weekend, don't ask me if I want a spot. Stay out of my way and let me take care of business. If someone approaches me and asks for help, I'm happy to assist but otherwise just let me do work. It helps that I'm apparently a bit scary looking with the hood up and unshaven . I don't get as many unsolicited high-fives from the paid trainers who seem to flock to the oldsters working the nautilus circuit and that works well for me.



Im usually the same man, I'm from new zealand so its usually ****ing cold so have my trackys and hood up, but in aussie at the moment and its ****ing hot, it was good back home my gym was full of bb and powerlifters that were really good people, all the gyms over here seem to be filled with juiced up beach body no leg posers. Im moving to Canada this year so will be back to trackys and a hood cant wait


----------



## Yaya (Mar 1, 2014)

When I was 20 I would bang out 315 for 10 reps on the bench..no spot, nothing.. I was also pretty vascular and big. Weighed between 205 -230pnds depending on the supplements I was on... Everyone would look at me and I won't lie it would encouraged me to lift more, I loved the attention. I'm an angry looking fuk by nature so nobody really said anything but if they did my ego would of been fed or I would of tried to kick there ass. I didn't have the best form on my other workouts but nobody ever said shit.. Needless to say i used to pull my back out all the time.

Only thing that used to humble me was my good friend who I used to occasionally work out with..he is a real freak, 6ft.. 260pnds, RIPPED.. Would rep 405 for 5-8.. Max out well over 500..the days we worked out nobody paid no attention to Yaya


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 1, 2014)

I leave my ego at the door because it can't fit through it


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> I say mind your own business. I'm pretty sure no one cares that you can pull 300lbs.



Suzanne Hedman pulls 300 for 8 she is working towards 10.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 1, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Suzanne Hedman pulls 300 for 8 she is working towards 10.



Yeah bro 300 is **** all, im on a big caloric decift at the moment thats why im not lifting heaps, just made me laugh as this was a big guy struggling to do pretty much the same weight with horrible form.


----------

